# Problems to join computers to Windows Server 2012 Active Directory!



## Ken76 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have problems to join computers to Active Directorty, following error appears, look below this text. I get DHCP IP automatically and I can connect to Internet fine.
Can someone help med with this problem?

I have problems to join computers to Active Directorty, following error appears, look below this text. I get DHCP IP automatically and I can connect to Internet fine.
Can someone help med with this problem?


```
Note: This information is intended for a network administrator. If you are not 
your network's administrator, notify the administrator that you have received 
this information, which has been recorded in the file 
C:\Windows\debug\dcdiag.txt.
 
The domain name "TEST" might be a 
NetBIOS domain name. If this is the case, verify that the domain name is 
properly registered with WINS.
 
If you are certain that the name is 
not a NetBIOS domain name, then the following information can help you 
troubleshoot your DNS configuration.
 
The following error occurred 
when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to 
locate an Active Directory Domain Controller (AD DC) for domain 
"TEST":
 
The error was: "DNS server failure."
(error code 
0x0000232A RCODE_SERVER_FAILURE)
 
The query was for the SRV record 
for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.TEST
 
Common causes of this error include 
the following:
 
- The DNS servers used by this computer contain 
incorrect root hints. This computer is configured to use DNS servers with the 
following IP addresses:
 
192.168.1.10
 
- One or more of 
the following zones contains incorrect delegation:
 
TEST
. (the 
root zone)
```


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What DNS server is DHCP handing out? Have you made sure it is the DC?


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

srhoades is on to something here. The *only* device on your Internal network that should be talking to external DNS servers should be your DNS server. All other internal devices/computers should point to the Internal DNS server. You may need to configure your DHCP server to use the Internal DNS server.


----------

